# Skin issues please help



## JamieSwart (May 7, 2016)

Hello. My 4yesr old pure breed golden has had skin issues/allergies on and off but we've for the most part cured it by switching to Earthborn holistic grain free dog food. Then we took her to the vet a few weeks ago to get an updated rabies shot and she's had these issues ever since. I have since ordered Hi Tek grain free food for her to try and we'll see how that helps. Anyone know what these dry spots are? I just want to see her get better.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.

Have you taken her back to the Vet to have these checked since her shot?


----------



## JamieSwart (May 7, 2016)

I have an appointment Monday but no I haven't since the shot.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I keep a bottle of Vetericyn on hand, it's for minor cuts, abrasions, skin irritations, etc. 

My Vet clinic uses it and recommended it. It works great on the minor things my guys have had. My boy has skinned up his paws or had some irritation on his paws before and I put it on that, similar to your dog's paw. 

I bought the Vetericyn the first time through my Vet clinic, I now order it through Amazon. 

Vetericyn-

Vetericyn Plus All Animal Wound and Skin Care 4 oz Liquid (pump) - Dog Care


----------



## GoldenFocus (Feb 28, 2016)

*Could be allergy*

Here is a pic of a dogs paw that has allergies....worse than your dog but looks similar in terms of redness and irritated skin.

Possibly an allergic reaction to something. Hope the vet can figure it out for you.


----------



## JamieSwart (May 7, 2016)

Thank you all very much. This is helpful. I will keep the apt for Monday and see what the vet says. The vet hasn't always been super helpful so I just wanted to see what others may have to say regarding this issue.


----------



## JamieSwart (May 7, 2016)

Here is another photo


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

GoldenFocus said:


> Here is a pic of a dogs paw that has allergies....worse than your dog but looks similar in terms of redness and irritated skin.
> 
> Possibly an allergic reaction to something. Hope the vet can figure it out for you.


Hmm - this is similar to what Bailey has - I used a different dog shampoo on her - and I think that's the culprit -
I made some oatmeal shampoo and I hope that helps. I also made a rosemary rinse since I first thought it was fleas - but it appears its an allergy.
I put a cone on Bailey to stop the scratching on her.
Would this medicine help her?
Thanks and sorry for hijacking your thread!


----------



## StephenGOO (Sep 2, 2015)

Hot Spots / Gunky Ears / Skin Trauma caused by Excessive Itching are All Classic Signs of Allergy.

Once Flea / Skin Mites are DVM Ruled Out of the Picture ...

Research indicates that over 80% of our Itchy Allergy Dogs = Allergy to the Same Enviro Pollens / Dust Mites / Molds that We Suffer From.

While Pharma Does Stop the Itch, it does so by Short Term / Masking Symptoms, leaving the Animal's Allergy Fire to only Burn Brighter & Hotter as Time goes on.

Thus said, it is Important to Target / Address Allergy Disease at its Mis-Wired Immune System Source.

How ?

Via a DVM Dermatologist Formulated / 100% Natural / Non-Perscription Product called Doggy GOO.

via a GOO-Licous Daily Peanut Butter Treat, Doggy GOO builds heightened "Internal" Immune Tolerance to 15 Major Enviro Sources, with the GOO Goal that "External" Allergy Symptoms are No Longer Triggered.

for the past 5 yr., Doggy GOO has been Successfully Helping our Itchy Dogs .. Now it is time for GOO to Help Your Dog return to its Old Self and be Happy & Healthy.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

StephenGOO said:


> Hot Spots / Gunky Ears / Skin Trauma caused by Excessive Itching are All Classic Signs of Allergy.
> 
> Once Flea / Skin Mites are DVM Ruled Out of the Picture ...
> 
> ...


Wait a minute Mr. GOO. I've asked you repeatedly where and who are the sources for the ingredients for what you're peddling. You have yet to answer on this forum, e-mails and telephone calls.
What's up with that? You expect a golden owner with skin issues to just trust your product with an over-blown cost?


----------



## StephenGOO (Sep 2, 2015)

Pls accept our GOO Apologies for any Tardy Response. 

To your Q’s, Pls find the following Quick Reply, after which we most Welcome further Discussions, when we can speak specifically to your Animal’s Allergy Status.

[] To begin, Doggy GOO is Dr Kristin DVM Dermatologist Formulated. To address the UnderServed Needs of our Itchy Allergy Animals. Pls visit Dog Allergies | Dog Food Allergies - Healthy GOO ? 

With this April 2016, GOO is Celebrating its 5th BirthDay Helping our Itchy Allergy Sad Dogs. 

[] All is our Ingredients are USA Sourced and 100% Natural. 

Doggy GOO’s Natural Ingredients give Mother Naturre what it Needs to Fight Itchy Enviro allergies .. 100% Naturally by Leveraging the Natural Adaptive Power of the Immune System’s Ability, to be ReTrained toward higher Tolerance to Enviro Offenders.

[] Ingredients are specifically called out on the Ingredient Page of our Site > Dog Allergies | Dog Food Allergies - Doggy GOO Ingredients 


[] We are rather Diligent answering our Telephone & E-Mail Inquiries ..

As a Friendly Reminder Tele 855-246-2426 and [email protected] . We try to respond witin 24 Hrs or sooner. 

[] GOO Cost ?

We can fully appreciate that GOO is not a Casual Expense. 

However, in light of the Serious / Cumulative / Progressive / Lifetime Nature of Allergy, the fact that GOO Targets and Addresses Allergy Disease at the Source Vs Masking Symptoms / leaving the Animal’s Allergy Fire to Burn Brighter & Hotter with Time … 

Over the past 5 Yr. Pet Parents tell GOO that GOO is the Only Product that they have tied ( OTC / DVM ) that Neutralizes their Animal’s Enviro Allergy Status. 

We suggest visit Doggy GOO’s Testimonials and Read what Pet Parents have to say about their Animal’s Experience with Doggy GOO …. Healthy GOO Testimonials 

GOO fully understands the Emotional / $$$ / Time STRESS that Enviro Allergies cause. 

It is for this Reason that Dr Kristin and I ( I’m involved with Human Allergies as well ) that GOO was Formulated / Introduced.

Per the Posting, ALL of the Comments & Pics strongly indicate Classis Signs / Symptoms of Enviro Allergies . .. Pls Read about Doggy GOO and give GOO a Call / 855-246-2426 … 

We Welcome the Opportunity to Help your Itchy Allergy Sad Dog.


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

Allie - what is the shampoo and rinse that you made? If you don't mind sharing the recipe, that is.


----------

